# Watch Out For This Young Field Archer



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

My buddy Mike and I had the opportunity to shoot this past Sunday with a darn talented young FSU Field archer from AAA.  This 16 year old shot a nice 520 on a tough EFA course in some rather warm conditions.  Great to see a young archer in the ranks.

Here's to you Nick!  And a big :thumbs_up to the folks at Anne Arundel Archers for mentoring and teaching this young man. Nice job!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What a minute...was he a finger shooter?

Or are you just a BHFS shooter that forgot that we don't add the U :wink:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> What a minute...was he a finger shooter?
> 
> Or are you just a BHFS shooter that forgot that we don't add the U :wink:


Nope.. Just a young FS shooter. Just started competing this year. Great kid. Needs to learns humility but not into drugs, cigs. liquour or GIRLS. We still have a chance to save him from himself.:wink: Boy likes to shoot. This is all he does. He has been working with me and Larry Hix. I think Larry has taught him MUCHO.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> What a minute...was he a finger shooter?
> 
> Or are you just a BHFS shooter that forgot that we don't add the U :wink:


Nope FSU through and through. Young man holds like a rock! :tongue: Said he had a bad day because he usually shoots in the 530's...


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Nope.. Just a young FS shooter. Just started competing this year. Great kid. Needs to learns humility but not into drugs, cigs. liquour or GIRLS. We still have a chance to save him from himself.:wink: Boy likes to shoot. This is all he does. He has been working with me and Larry Hix. I think Larry has taught him MUCHO.


I knew Larry was involved in helping him...didn't know you had a hand in it too. :wink: Nice job Ed. 

Yep, if you can keep him away from the PlayStation you got a chance of keeping him interested. If he gets a girlfriend  ...you can forget it!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> I knew Larry was involved in helping him...didn't know you had a hand in it too. :wink: Nice job Ed.
> 
> Yep, if you can keep him away from the PlayStation you got a chance of keeping him interested. If he gets a girlfriend  ...you can forget it!


Playstation is no biggie....I play all the time...well not as much as I used to everyone that I used to play with got tired of me beating the crap out of them

Girls is another story...I remember back in 98-2001 there was a kid from the Va Beach area that had used to come up to states with Brian Tate. He was 13-14 and was shooting 55Xs+  I think the last year he shot he was shooting 60s.....then he turned 16 and got a girl friend and hasn't shot a target since:embara: Brians son was the same way....:noidea:

It takes them a while to figure out that the girls will be there when you get back from the range:wink:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Nope FSU through and through. Young man holds like a rock! :tongue: Said he had a bad day because he usually shoots in the 530's...


Holds good but he has yet to see a 530 even in practice. You saw his best to date.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Not to take anything away from this kid but I got a 11 year old son shooting about 555's or so with around 60+ X's. I also heard someone on the GA forum post about a kid of the same age (GeorgeD I think it was) that only dropped like one point on a field round. 

My point is there are some really good young shooters out there.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> Not to take anything away from this kid but I got a 11 year old son shooting about 555's or so with around 60+ X's. I also heard someone on the GA forum post about a kid of the same age (GeorgeD I think it was) that only dropped like one point on a field round.
> 
> My point is there are some really good young shooters out there.


That's great to hear! :59: 

I just don't see many young kids shooting Field archery anymore. Without them...this sport is *DOOMED*!


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> That's great to hear! :59:
> 
> I just don't see many young kids shooting Field archery anymore. Without them...this sport is *DOOMED*!


At the last two field shoots I have been to there has been no more that 3 kids there. 

Sad to see.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Holds good but he has yet to see a 530 even in practice. You saw his best to date.


Tell him this isn't fishing:wink:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Tell him this isn't fishing:wink:


Normally I wouldn't say anything but sometimes kids need to be called out on stuff as do some adults. Trying to instill humility. Other then that I believe this boy could be a great shooter. Remember this is his first year.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

bowhnter7 said:


> At the last two field shoots I have been to there has been no more that 3 kids there.
> 
> Sad to see.


I still believe the kids are not the answer but getting the parent to do something with their kids is the way to go. Not many kids want to practice just to be average. However if you get the parents involved then the kids have a greater chance of at least experiencing archery. IMHO


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Normally I wouldn't say anything but sometimes kids need to be called out on stuff as do some adults. Trying to instill humility. Other then that I believe this boy could be a great shooter. Remember this is his first year.


Good lord....I quit.

First you throw a lady at us that bangs out 540+ scores her first two times out...then some whipper snapper that is still wet behind the ears is layin down 520+ scores his first year.:embara:

I am comin over for lessons


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> I still believe the kids are not the answer but getting the parent to do something with their kids is the way to go. Not many kids want to practice just to be average. However if you get the parents involved then the kids have a greater chance of at least experiencing archery. IMHO


All three kids that were at the shoot were there with their parents. 

In all my experience with kids the ones that stick with it the longest are the ones that have parents shooting.

I always try to get the parents that don't shoot envolved so they got something they can do with their kids and maybe the kids will stick with it longer that way.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am comin over for lessons


I'm first in line...get behind me! :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Holds good but he has yet to see a 530 even in practice. You saw his best to date.


Oh well, maybe I misunderstood.  Regardless, nice to see a young talented shooter in our ranks. 

I'm sure you were there some years ago at the State Outdoor Field Tournament...at Cumberland Bowhunters...when this young cub archer named Broadwater shot a perfect score!  I believe he has turned out to be pretty good too.  :wink:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Oh well, maybe I misunderstood.  Regardless, nice to see a young talented shooter in our ranks.
> 
> I'm sure you were there some years ago at the State Outdoor Field Tournament...at Cumberland Bowhunters...when this young cub archer named Broadwater shot a perfect score!  I believe he has turned out to be pretty good too.  :wink:


Jerry I remember very well. I will not tell him that IMHO he could be the next Jesse. We just need to control the head that leads the body. TOO young and cocky for someone so young in years.:wink:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Good lord....I quit.
> 
> First you throw a lady at us that bangs out 540+ scores her first two times out...then some whipper snapper that is still wet behind the ears is layin down 520+ scores his first year.:embara:
> 
> I am comin over for lessons


Who is this lady???? The only lady that I know that has begun shooting this year is Carol and she is shooting around 500. Still good but not a 540????See you this weekend.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

bowhnter7 said:


> All three kids that were at the shoot were there with their parents.
> 
> In all my experience with kids the ones that stick with it the longest are the ones that have parents shooting.
> 
> I always try to get the parents that don't shoot envolved so they got something they can do with their kids and maybe the kids will stick with it longer that way.


my point exactly


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Who is this lady???? The only lady that I know that has begun shooting this year is Carol and she is shooting around 500. Still good but not a 540????See you this weekend.


Who was the lady that shot the 540 Memorial Day Weekend? Someone said that she had only shot 2 field rounds...so I am just going by what you fibbin' Fairylanders say:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> my point exactly


I don't have any kids to bring:wink:

If I bring Spec or Kstigall though that should count as close enough


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Who was the lady that shot the 540 Memorial Day Weekend? Someone said that she had only shot 2 field rounds...so I am just going by what you fibbin' Fairylanders say:wink:


You must be talking about Sue Weinstein. She always shoots like this but she is not a newby. She Began in the early 80's as a FSL shooter. Switched over the FS a few years back. She is Larry Hix's WOMAN. And the only way to tell if a Marylander is lying is to watch the mouth. If it moves it is a pretty sure bet a lie will follow.:wink:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I don't have any kids to bring:wink:
> 
> 
> If I bring Spec or Kstigall though that should count as close enough


OK who is the kid here?? You or them...Hard to tell

Bring them along, we can find a telephone book they can stand on when they shoot.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> You must be talking about Sue Weinstein. She always shoots like this but she is not a newby. She Began in the early 80's as a FSL shooter. Switched over the FS a few years back. She is Larry Hix's WOMAN. And the only way to tell if a Marylander is lying is to watch the mouth. If it moves it is a pretty sure bet a lie will follow.:wink:


Well see...I didn't know that it was Sue....I know who she is by name...but haven't actually met....:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> And the only way to tell if a Marylander is lying is to watch the mouth. If it moves it is a pretty sure bet a lie will follow.:wink:


Not *ALL* of us MD archers meet that description. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Not *ALL* of us MD archers meet that description. :wink:


True...but since it's true for 75% of you (atleast)....might as well throw the rest of you in the group until we figure out who to trust


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> True...but since it's true for 75% of you (atleast)....might as well throw the rest of you in the group until we figure out who to trust


Oh...I see...guilty by association.


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

Two weekends ago with had the CA State Field Championship. I walked with the cubs. There was a young couple who was there to help with the Cubs, but they were very new to the sport, so I was asked to go along. 

There were some pretty good shooters in the cub group. My son Michael shot a 557 with 81 Xs. (This was the first year they asked us to keep an X count.) He does shoot with a release… however.

The young couple was just amazed at how well kids could shoot. What was even better is that they were in awe at how well the kids could focus at the line and how discipline they were. They were committed to having their kids learn archery, not only for the shooting, but all the experiences that come with learning how to shoot. 

Wish more people just came out to watch some of the kids, they'd see how much learning to shoot a bow can benefit a kid in many ways.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Playstation is no biggie....I play all the time...well not as much as I used to everyone that I used to play with got tired of me beating the crap out of them
> 
> Girls is another story...I remember back in 98-2001 there was a kid from the Va Beach area that had used to come up to states with Brian Tate. He was 13-14 and was shooting 55Xs+  I think the last year he shot he was shooting 60s.....then he turned 16 and got a girl friend and hasn't shot a target since:embara: Brians son was the same way....:noidea:
> 
> It takes them a while to figure out that the girls will be there when you get back from the range:wink:


KEYWORDS:13-14 and shooting 55x's. im 14 and i've shot at a 5 spot ONCE and i got 56x.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Oh...I see...guilty by association.


Jerry it is hard to knock his logic. Heck you may even be in that 75%. I just wish the rest of you guys would follow in my ANGELIC footsteps.:wink: See you guys in the morning. Ed


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

bow slayer said:


> KEYWORDS:13-14 and shooting 55x's. im 14 and i've shot at a 5 spot ONCE and i got 56x.


Easy youngster.

Its pretty easy to blow your own horn.

It is much more rewarding to impress someone enough with ability and personality that your horn is blew for you.:zip:


I think Rattleman knows what I am speaking of.:wink:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

WV Has Been said:


> Easy youngster.
> 
> Its pretty easy to blow your own horn.
> 
> ...


Exaclty Not a truer word has even been spoken :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

WV Has Been said:


> Easy youngster.
> 
> Its pretty easy to blow your own horn.
> 
> ...





Rattleman said:


> Exaclty Not a truer word has even been spoken :wink:


Yer right.. cocky.. :chortle:

Sorry I didn't make it over today Ed.. had family obligations crop up this morning.. :frusty: Not going to make it tomorrow, gotta spend time with Dad.. :wink:

Happy Father's Day to all those who are. :cheers:

Next weekend SMA? :noidea: :thumb:


----------

